# Caused by too much heat??



## kyle244948 (Oct 9, 2006)

About a week ago I put my plants under a 400 hps light and one of my plants looked like it got burned bad. Right when I saw this I moved the light up and since no burning has occured on the leaves. I just want to make sure this is what the problem was and is there anyway to fix it. They are in week 3 of growth and I will be starting nutes next week(fox farm). I was thinking of cutting the burnt leaves off but Im not sure about that. What do you guys think? I have some pictures, they are not the greates(camera) but hopefully you can get the picture. Please let me know what you think. And like I said before I have fixed the problem with the light and I have not had any other problems. I am using Fox farm ocean soil and ph controlled tap water for now. If any other information is needed please ask. Thanks a lot.


----------



## kyle244948 (Oct 10, 2006)

I know someone knows whats going on here. Please help!!


----------



## imsoborednow (Oct 10, 2006)

looks more like light/water burn . what distance is your bulb from the tops?
When you water do you leave any droplets on the leaves?


----------



## imsoborednow (Oct 10, 2006)

Anyway Id leave those leaves as they are the plants are a bit young to strip those leaves,they wont do any harm.


----------



## cem.buds (Oct 10, 2006)

dont pull the leaves.are you spraying them with water?pulling the leaves could turn it too.ihave seen that happen before.hope i could help have a good one


----------



## kyle244948 (Oct 10, 2006)

No I havent sparyed the leaves. When I water I make sure that I dont get any one the leaves and if I do I make sure I knock all the droplets off. I only water every 3-4 days and when I do, I water untill it comes out the bottom of the bucket, just like I have read in some posts on here. When it happened the light was about foot n' half away, since then I have moved the light up about another foot to and foot n' half and nothing has happened and looks like the plants are loving it.


----------



## kyle244948 (Oct 10, 2006)

This one looks healthy as and ox if i do say so myself. Anyone think different?


----------



## imsoborednow (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks just fine t me. kyle
 I run a 400 an I keep it bout 18" from the tops, I tied a bit of string to reflector so it hangs about 18" down giving a visual guide to raising and lowering.


----------



## kyle244948 (Oct 10, 2006)

Do you think the burnt leaves will fall off over time?


----------



## kyle244948 (Oct 10, 2006)

Well I just checked the plant again and it looks like the new set of leaves above the burnt ones have yellow tips. They arent too bad but they are yellowing. I dont know what this could be from. I was thinking maybe nutrient lock out but Im not 100% sure on that. Anyone have an idea of what it might be or has had this problem? I am using a mini ph test kit from GH untill I can get a digital meter.


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 10, 2006)

what kind of soil is that?


----------



## kyle244948 (Oct 10, 2006)

fox farm ocean forest soil.


----------



## kyle244948 (Oct 10, 2006)

These are the leaves that I am talking about. I did noticed that it wasnt really getting any air blown on it from the fan like the other plant is. I have moved it so it will get air blown on it like the other healthy one. Hopefully that will help out some (Crosses fingers).


----------



## kyle244948 (Oct 10, 2006)

Now the leaves coming out of the top are starting to curl up like they are too hot. I dont understand this, my one plant is so healthy and this one is looking so rough. If it doesnt get any better by the end of the week I think Im going to have to get rid of here, something Im defiantly not trying to do.


----------



## imsoborednow (Oct 10, 2006)

prehaps its just bad genetics


----------



## kyle244948 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah I was thinking that I just dont want to see a plant die. Kind of sucks but things happen. The bad thing is Im not growing too many plants and I really dont want to see one die so quick like this. If it dies, would I be able to use the soil that it was in or no?


----------

